# Homemade vinegar



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anyone make or have an interest in making vinegar?

The mother's in my vinegar crocks have gotten so thick I need to get rid of quite a bit of it. The vinegars are Sweet Honey & Porter Braggot.

Unless it finds a home, it's going in the trash.

A small piece is enough to turn about 2 quarts of beer, mead or wine to vinegar in less then a month.

Braggot is mead, where the fermentable sugars come from honey and malted grain.

If you'd like some of this please let me know.

Dmntd


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have thought about making it, but there is never any left over wine LOL! I just dont use vinigar like I used to. I will get with you sometime down the road when I have the extra space and you can give me some pointers.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

That's great. I would love to have some starter.

What are the main differences in the two vinegars?

Can you add the mead one to wine to change the flavor?


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW, just what i've been looking for. i'd like a section of each mother if i could. please lmk. thanks.

randy


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> I have thought about making it, but there is never any left over wine LOL! I just dont use vinigar like I used to. I will get with you sometime down the road when I have the extra space and you can give me some pointers.


As I make beer, mead and wine feeding the crock is naver a problem.

For malt vinegar, simoky pour a can of beer you like into the crock once a month or so. A cup of wine once a month or so will jeep the other going.

Vinegar doesn't spoil or go bad, so it really doesn't matter how fast you use it, when the jar is full, you stop adding to it.

Dmntd


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> That's great. I would love to have some starter.
> 
> What are the main differences in the two vinegars?
> 
> Can you add the mead one to wine to change the flavor?


The sweet honay vinegar is made from fermented honey, Mead.

The black malt vinegar is made from braggot, which is also mead but... rather then being made from nothing but honey, braggot is made with 65 to 70 percent of the fermentable sugar coming from honey, the balance comes from wort made by mashing malted grain.

Dmntd


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's the deal...

Other then a PM with your shipping info, I need you to pay the shipping cost. Not for the jars, boxes or anything else, just the shipping.

I'll include instruction for starting and maintaining your vinegar as well as the type of vessel best suited for vinegar making.

Dmntd


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

PM sent with info.

r


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

hey Demented, have you sent my pkg yet????? please lmk.

r


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Coach,

It'll go out right after the first of the year.

Demented


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Demented,
thx for keeping me in the loop. happy holidays.

r


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll be packing the mother in vinegar today and get it out by monday at the latest.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

If you still have some mother you are getting rid of, I'd love some. My dad makes a killer homemade meed that I would like to try to make vinigar out of. Let me know


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

PM your address bob!


----------



## blawmt (Dec 12, 2006)

I made it once, but it was supposed to be wine.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

blawmt said:


> I made it once, but it was supposed to be wine.


Sanitzation!


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll be shipping the Mother of Vinegar our tomorrow morning.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Have you sent it out yet????? you said in 3 previous posts/pms that you've had,/were going...wife was.... still the crocks are empty. If you would like, I'll send you the rate of a USPS FLAT RATE BOX for my shipment(you did say times were a wee bit tight), or is this not gonna happen???? Please LMK so that I can let my Bro-n-Law know we need to look elsewhere.

randy


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

A friend stopped by yesterday, with help I was able to pack 2 boxes for shipping. Don’t know when I’ll have help again to get the rest of it packed.

Both boxes will go out tomorrow.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

the Mothers finally arrived to the MidWest....Thank you again Tony and your $$ will be sent tomorrow.

Coach


----------

